# props to melo



## richiejakobe (Apr 20, 2005)

melo did great, this is what we need to see from him. Sure he didnt score 20-30 pts, but he got some big rebounds towards the end of the game, and the shots that he did make were great. This Karl melo is great because he works hard even when hes not scoring, and he deserves a pat on the back. :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

richiejakobe said:


> melo did great, this is what we need to see from him. Sure he didnt score 20-30 pts, but he got some big rebounds towards the end of the game, and the shots that he did make were great. This Karl melo is great because he works hard even when hes not scoring, and he deserves a pat on the back. :cheers:


Yeah I agree with you fully on melo. He had an average game over all. The difference is he was able to adjust in second half and and take what he could where he could with out making silly mistakes. Soon he will be able to make more plays as he gets use to Bowen. Although Bowen is an all nba defensive player so Melo will have his hands full. Melo was smart though which I like to see. Also he looked like he had some pep in his step. He looked even more in shape and just real good out there on the court in general. I bet we will see some big time games by melo as this series goes forward.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Melo got ****ed up tonight. I'm not going to make any excuses for his ****ty play. This is the playoffs, he needs to step the **** up. He could start by making a layup once in awhile.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

melo didnt force the game which was good - he played smart and got some HUUUUUGE boards and buckets when we needed them most. very underrated game.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Melo was huge at the end with key rebounds but i think Camby down the stretch guarding Duncan was the key to the win. Melo also needs to complete more of those easy layups that he had in this game, he was blowing shots left and right. Great win by Denver hope Camby can stay healthy for the reamiainder of this series as he is pretty injury prone.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Melo got ****ed up tonight. I'm not going to make any excuses for his ****ty play. This is the playoffs, he needs to step the **** up. He could start by making a layup once in awhile.


Unfortunately, he had an off game, like it or not. What he didn't do was force shots like crazy, he played an okay game but that okay could have easily been 5 for 25, but he kept it in control. That's why we're giving him props.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> melo didnt force the game which was good - he played smart and got some HUUUUUGE boards and buckets when we needed them most. very underrated game.


Underrated game? He's the sole reason we didn't win this by 10 points or more. I've never seen someone miss so many layups, time after time after time after time. He just needs to dunk the ball. 

Anyway, you're an apologist so I shouldn't waste my time with you. You'll always make some crazy excuse for Carmelo. I'm calling it like it is.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Kuskid said:


> Unfortunately, he had an off game, like it or not. What he didn't do was force shots like crazy, he played an okay game but that okay could have easily been 5 for 25, but he kept it in control. That's why we're giving him props.


Well, I don't like the fact that he had an off game. What irks me even more is he missed damn layups on shots he probably should've just tried to dunk and at least get a foul. There wasn't anything ok about his game and another one like this and we can kiss our hopes of advancing goodbye. 

It's the playoffs - no time to be ****ing around. Same goes for Kenyon.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Well, I don't like the fact that he had an off game. What irks me even more is he missed damn layups on shots he probably should've just tried to dunk and at least get a foul. There wasn't anything ok about his game and another one like this and we can kiss our hopes of advancing goodbye.
> 
> It's the playoffs - no time to be ****ing around. Same goes for Kenyon.


Do you only watch the offensive side of the game? Melo did a pretty good job of rotating when the Nuggets switched on defense. Sure it would have been great if he converted more of his shots, but he played a complete game. The same goes for Kenyon. Every analysist I heard discussing the game talked about the great job that Kenyon and Camby did on the defensive end. Also, late in the game, Nazr wasn't getting the offensive rebounds anymore, how do you think that happened?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Underrated game? He's the sole reason we didn't win this by 10 points or more. I've never seen someone miss so many layups, time after time after time after time. He just needs to dunk the ball.


i disagree. he got fouled on a few but he wasnt the only one missing shots. 



> Anyway, you're an apologist so I shouldn't waste my time with you. You'll always make some crazy excuse for Carmelo. I'm calling it like it is.


nah if he sucks, ill say it. hes sucked before. but considering he went up against bowen he played well. he made some big plays.


----------



## Phil_Dirt (Mar 27, 2005)

They go to San Antonio who is the second seeded team in the Western Conference & win by 6. Would it have been good to see Carmelo get more than 14? Yes, but his defense did helped win the game. I would rather see him only get 14 points and the Nuggets win than for him to get 30 and them lose.


----------



## richiejakobe (Apr 20, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Well, I don't like the fact that he had an off game. What irks me even more is he missed damn layups on shots he probably should've just tried to dunk and at least get a foul. There wasn't anything ok about his game and another one like this and we can kiss our hopes of advancing goodbye.
> 
> It's the playoffs - no time to be ****ing around. Same goes for Kenyon.



arent we getting a little greedy now. Before people would be content if the nuggets at least got more then 17 wins so they wernt the worse team ever. Then last year we were mor ethen content on just making the playoffs. This year most would be content to not get swept, now were complaining when we are up 1-0, have the home field advantage edge. To me this is a good sign, melo didnt have a great game and we still won there. If he has a great game we should definatly win.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Do you only watch the offensive side of the game? Melo did a pretty good job of rotating when the Nuggets switched on defense. Sure it would have been great if he converted more of his shots, but he played a complete game. The same goes for Kenyon. Every analysist I heard discussing the game talked about the great job that Kenyon and Camby did on the defensive end. Also, late in the game, Nazr wasn't getting the offensive rebounds anymore, how do you think that happened?


Carmelo did do a decent job on defense but you can't excuse his lack of performance on the offensive side. He also didn't do a great job on the defensive boards, which hurt us throughout the night. 

And those analysts must not know what they're talking about, if they included Kenyon in the same sentence as Camby. Kenyon made a *few* defensive plays down the stretch, including an important block, but he was pretty much terrible on defensive all night long. Camby is really the only defensive player on this team worth a damn, night and night out. Kenyon is streaky at best, Carmelo is marginal, DerMarr isn't any better than anyone else on the team, and Andre Miller is pretty good for a point guard but nothing special. Camby is the reason we won last night, as he usually is. Without him in the middle it's open season in the lane. 

I'm not trying to be pessimistic but I was very disappointed with the team last night. The only reason we won is because Duncan was bad last night. We did play good defense down the stretch but if Duncan makes even three more shots than he did, we wouldn't have won. 

It's the playoffs, so I won't excuse the play of Carmelo or Kenyon. I just won't do it.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> i disagree. he got fouled on a few but he wasnt the only one missing shots.


Eh, the refs let the teams play physical. Had Carmelo tried to dunk the ball (which he should've been doing), he would've gotten a foul called or actually made the basket. He made some important plays down the stretch but if he plays worth a damn before the fourth quarter, we win by ten, fifteen points. 



> nah if he sucks, ill say it. hes sucked before. but considering he went up against bowen he played well. he made some big plays.


Bowen is overrated. Carmelo was wide open under the basket for easy shots, and he missed. That's not a consequence of Bowen. It's a result of Carmelo's non-chalant attitude around the basket.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Bowen is overrated. Carmelo was wide open under the basket for easy shots, and he missed. That's not a consequence of Bowen. It's a result of Carmelo's non-chalant attitude around the basket.


Agreed. He has those nights where he goes up too soft. What I'm thankful for is that it wasn't his night, so he didn't take a lot of shots. Like I said earlier, I'll take 6 for 14 over 8 for 25. He also played pretty good defense, and just played a pretty good game outside of the scoring part (couple def boards would've been nice, too). He didnt play play a _great_ game, but it could've been a lot worse, to the point where it could've taken us outta the game.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Eh, the refs let the teams play physical. Had Carmelo tried to dunk the ball (which he should've been doing), he would've gotten a foul called or actually made the basket. He made some important plays down the stretch but if he plays worth a damn before the fourth quarter, we win by ten, fifteen points.


we won...a lot thanks to melos play in the 4th. 






> Bowen is overrated. Carmelo was wide open under the basket for easy shots, and he missed. That's not a consequence of Bowen. It's a result of Carmelo's non-chalant attitude around the basket.


he should be more aggresive.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

anything to say about Carmelo tonight? Not only did he suck on the offensive end again, but he was horrible defensively.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> anything to say about Carmelo tonight? Not only did he suck on the offensive end again, but he was horrible defensively.


Don't just pick on Carmelo, it's still a team game and the Nuggets as a team stunk it up.

Get ready for game three though should be one heck of a ride.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Don't just pick on Carmelo, it's still a team game and the Nuggets as a team stunk it up.
> 
> Get ready for game three though should be one heck of a ride.


Was about to say the same thing. He's due for a big game, though, because he played awful last night, missing as many defensive rotations as he did shots. When you're gonna double team someone, like TD, everyone has to know what to do when they double, Melo caused a lot of those open shots last night.


----------

